# Tribute to fallen Hero Mathew Kelly



## shooterrick (Feb 13, 2009)

While I have come to love the south I was extremly proud of my home town this past week.  Cameron Missouri laid to rest Mathew Kelly, USMC.

War protesters threatened to disrupt funeral service and the whole town, 4 countys, and the Patriot Guard motorcylcle club lined the parade route so thickly that the protestors were unable to disrupt the services.  

A video of us flag waving midwesterners and the parade can be found at 
www.mycameronnews.com.   Select tribute and play slide show.  God bless you Matt, and thank you for your service.


----------



## eman (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the video rick . 
 Anyone that tries to disrupt the funeral of a fallen hero when i'm around . One of us is going to get a serious *** whuppin.


----------



## bassman (Feb 13, 2009)

What ^^^he said!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Thanks, Rick.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2009)

Your town did it right Rick nice to see


----------



## rickandtaz (Feb 13, 2009)

If that doesn't bring a tear and pride, you've got issues.

Thanks for posting that rick!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 13, 2009)

Excuse my honesty, BUT...that's how EVERY F#%*N TOWN in AMERICA should honor our fallen soldiers.  EVERY DANG DAY.

Sorry.  That's how I feel about that.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 13, 2009)

I bow my head a say a prayer for the families of those fallen brothers. RIP Mathew you are our hero.


----------



## killbuck (Feb 13, 2009)

My prayers go out to his family. 

Rest In Peace Brother.
Semper Fi


----------



## phopkins (Feb 13, 2009)

No doubt about it that ALL of our fallen, still serving & veterans deserve this kind of respect!!  Our prayers are with his family and community.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## rickw (Feb 13, 2009)

May God bless him and his family.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

As a veteren that is a very uplifting thing to see. My thoughts and prayers are the families of one who gave all.


----------



## eagle (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Rick that was very inspirational and being one of five brothers in the family that served from WWII through the Korean conflict it brought tears to my eyes and I am proud of it.

Thanks to Mathew and the other fallen.  They gave the ultimate sacrifice and are the real HEROES.

JCB


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2009)

May God Bless Matt, his family, and every citizen who turned out that day.

Now if we could straighten out the rest of what is left of this country.


----------



## alx (Feb 13, 2009)

Great piece.I thought they had shut those wackos down with a lawsiut.


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 13, 2009)

God bless all those who serve and those that support them. As for those that don't ... I know where they can go. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gnubee (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a Video of Canada's Highway of Heroes. For more than a 100 miles every overpass enroute is lined with crowds of people waving flags and Honouring our fallen Heroes each and every time a hero is brought home to rest. Rain or shine freezing weather or fair they are always there for our Soldiers return. 

The Highway has been re-named and Is now officially the Highway of Hereos.

All of America's hereos deserve no less than this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyK25...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eBYr...eature=related


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'am a Nam vet and YODELHAWK said it all.God Bless Matt and his family. It brought tears to my eyes to see this again. My Prayers go out to his family, Prayers go out to all those still serving, they are all Hero's. Thanks goes to the Patriot Guard Motorcycle Club.

Thanks for Posting   Rick
Bob


----------



## cruizer (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! That's hard my prayers go out to the family and all of our hero's that are serving or have ever served in any capacity in the fight for the freedom of our country. I was born and raised in Cameron Mo. have laid many family members to rest at Thompsons funeral home in the photos.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for there thoughts and prayers.  As I set here trying to come up with the correct words, with cloudy eyes, I am gratefull to all who serve.  I come from a long line of those that answered there countrys call going back to the Revolution.  My Father was decorated in Korea, and his father before him.  I and my brother both served in the USAF.  My younger sister was Navy.  

Many folks no longer understand that it is the blood of our sons and daughters, that allows them to have an opinion, protest, and literally wake up every morning with the opportunity to better themselves in every way.  
They go day to day making choices only because of the blood spent.  If you cannot disagree and at the same time show respect for those that make it possible, you are not good enoeph to sit at my table and eat my Q. In todays society this sacrafice has been all too cheapened.  

I know I am ranting so nuff said.


----------



## eman (Feb 13, 2009)

I as all of you send prayers for this fallen hero and his family.
 As a veteran of the USAF i know that You are not supposed to salute unless in uniform but in this situation it's the best and only honor i can give our fallen heros.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 13, 2009)

I think somethings wrong with my monitor... it's gettin all kinds of blurry just now. 

My thanks and gratitude go out to all those that serve or have served in the defense of this country and especially to those who have given all to protect us.


----------



## shorts (Feb 13, 2009)

ShooterRick you rant all you want!  My families prayers go out to Matt and his family!  They have a hero for a son!  

Now I'm gonna rant!  If I ever saw anybody protesting at one of our fallen boys/girls funerals I'm gonna tell you now one of us is going to the hospital and it aint this old boy!  These kids and that's exactly what a lot of them are...are defending our country and our rights!  These jackass's seem to conveniently forget all about 9/11!  They forget all about the terrorism these guys and gals are going to fight!!  It just pisses me off!!!!  How can you not know there are parents that are burying their child!!  Show some damn respect!  I watched one of the shows these guys were being interviewed on and I could just feel my BP going up!!  

Ok now I'm done ranting!  Oh and ShooterRick thank you and your family for defending out country...this also goes to all the others that have served and are serving out country!!!


----------

